# Narrow Spiritual Path



## dattaswami (Sep 17, 2005)

MATTHEW 7 : 13 AND 14

“Enter by the narrow gate, for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction and there are many who go in by it”. 

Bhagavathgita says “Manushyaanam Sahasreshu…..” which means that millions of people will try to reach God but only one can reach God. This means that the spiritual path is narrow with one or two devotees only who can reach God. So you should not follow the majority as example in spiritual path. Majority goes to Hell. Will you also go to hell? Diamonds are in minority and gravel stones are in majority. In worldly matters you can follow the majority. But in spiritual line there is only one Jesus one Buddha one Sankara etc., If you are in the association of majority you will be polluted by them since they induce the worldly poison through their conversations (Luke 13: 20 & 21). If you are in the association of the Satguru you will be spiritually strengthened by His gospel. 

*Differentiate Satguru & Guru*


In the word Satguru, the prefix ‘Sat’ means truth. A Satguru always preaches the truth. Truth is always harsh and is not liked by several people. Therefore a Satguru will have only very few disciples. A Satguru says that the path with thorns will lead to the Lord. People will not like this. He also says that the path with flowers leads to hell. 

People will not be happy with this preaching. A Guru preaches which several people like. The Guru says that the nature of the goal will be the nature of the path. Since the Lord is full of bliss the path also must be with flowers giving happiness. Since the hell is giving you lot of pain the path with thorns which also gives lot of pain must lead to the hell. This argument is very attractive. 

Several people will like this and will become the followers of Guru. Several people will praise him and give lot of Guru Dakshina because his argument is pleasant. But a Satguru says that the path with thorns alone will lead to the Lord because in this path you have to cut the bonds with your family and with your hard-earned money. Sacrifice gives lot of pain and sacrifice alone will lead to the Lord. The path with flowers strengthens your bonds with your family and money which gives you lot of happiness. Such path leads to the hell. 

Several people do not like such argument and so only one or two persons who can realize the truth will become His disciples. A Satguru will never worry about the number of the disciples and about the quantity of Guru Dakshina. Even if a single disciple is available He is happy. Majority always goes to hell. Only one in millions like Sankara, Vivekananda, Meera can reach the Lord. Diamonds are always in minority. Gravel stones are in majority. Therefore a Satguru will be only one in thousands of Gurus and a true disciple will be only one in millions of disciples. When you are doing prayers you are praising the Lord as a poet praises a king. The foolish king may give some gift to the poet. 

But the omniscient Lord can never be fooled by such praise. When you sing songs are chant the name of the Lord or express the feelings of devotion by shedding tears or by meditation you are getting the happiness and peace immediately. You have achieved the fruit. The Lord will not give another fruit for these things. When you are pained and loose peace by cutting the family bonds and by sacrificing your work and wealth to the Lord, then only the Lord will give the real gift to you. When you are working in the field for the owner, doing the work pains you. The owner will pay money for your work. Without doing the work, if you are simply chanting the name of the owner or sing songs on the owner, a wise owner will never give any gift. 

You have already derived the bliss and peace by eating the sweet in your hand. Why should I pay you when you are eating the sweet? When you sacrifice the sweet to me I shall pay you. A Satguru teaches only the sacrifice which is the path with thorns leading to the Lord. Veda says that sacrifice alone can bring the grace of the Lord (Dhanene Tyagenaike). 

If you ask the payment by prayers and devotion the Lord will pay you from your pocket only. He will bring the results of good deeds from your future life cycles and present them to you. But when you are sacrificing the sweet to the Lord in spite of your hunger and your heart pain, the Lord rewards you from His pocket. Therefore the true path leading to the Lord can be identified by loss of peace, mental worry, pain etc., The path to the hell is identified by peace, happiness, benefit etc., Satguru leads you to the Lord and Guru leads you to the hell.


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 20, 2005)

After analyzing and the indicents in my life , and observing and analyzing the others , and Reading and Understanding the Varous Religious Text SGGS , Koran , Bhuddhism , Philosophy , Psychology and Bhagwad Geeta , Ramayana , Mahabharrata and the Motivational and Peak Performance Books written by the world Renowned Authors , here are some of the facts.

The Existence of God , Hell , Heaven , Sin , and many more are the abstract conceptions ,these are actually thoughts . The narrow spiritual path or broad Spritual path , these are just our thoughts . How we percieve about any object .


In This world you may divide people into two categaries :

Self Motivated ie Initiators or Proactive

Need Motivation ie : Followers or Who need Kick on the Butt

The self motivated have strong Beliefs not of religious but belief of anything good that can be achieved , Have faith not of Religious but faith in what they do good . Like Lord Krishna With his Strong belief in Hmself Held the mountain on his hand.Like Guru Govind Singh Ji with Strong Belief in Himself made a team of fighters and fought the battle against Muslims for the sake of Hindus.

The "Need Motivation" ie Followers don't have strong Belief and Faith.

Here belief should not be narrowly understood only belief and faith in God but in every thing what you do .

In each of us there are two channels : Positive channel and Nagative channel , to which many religious text refer as GoD and DEMON . And many motivators refer as Positive Attitude and Negative Attitude.

The people who are self motivated , their Positive channels have 99 % throughput and Negative Channel is almost Shut .

The Poeple Who Need Motivation , Their Negative Channels Have 99 % negative ThroughPut and their Positive Channel is Almost Shut .

In Each of us Have SATGURU inside us in the Spiritual Sense , But we seldom recognize it .

So , The conclusion is the self motivated People Lead , They are called Leaders , SatGurus , Kings , or whatever you may call .


And those "Need Motivation" they Follow , They are called Followers , of Satguru , Leaders , Kings or whaever you may call.


But there is One thing , Even the SATGURU doesn't knows all the Truth.


Disclaimer : Thoughts and Views Presented here are without any Implied Warranty.It has been written as we each of us have the Freedom to Express and If it hurts anyone , then Please let Open your Positive Channel work more and Put Down you Negative Channel.


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it possible for God to come in Human form?


   How can one argue that the Lord cannot come down in the human form? If He is incapable of doing so, He cannot be omnipotent. One need not argue that though the Lord is capable, there is no necessity of such human form. You may not have that necessity. Are you the only human being on this whole earth? Have you taken the opinion of all the human beings to say like this? There are several devotees who belong to Nivrutti and desire for the Lord in human form to see (Darsanam), to touch (Sparsanam), to hear the knowledge and clarify their doubts (Sambhashanam) and to live along with the Lord (Sahavasa) for achieving these three for a long time. The main purpose is preaching the divine knowledge and clarify the doubts.

  The statues or photos or energetic forms or space cannot preach the knowledge and that is against the universal observation (perception). Preaching of the knowledge by the human forms of the Lord like Krishna, Jesus etc is observed universally and accepted perception. Such universal observation is according to the rules of the nature. When something is possible through a simple way by following the rules of the nature, is it not foolish to do the same simple thing in the complicated way violating the rules of the nature? When water is available in plenty from the tap, what is the necessity of producing water by forcing Hydrogen and Oxygen to react with the help of an electric arc? To show the production of the water by this reaction, this experiment can be performed once but not every time whenever water is required. To show the super power of the Lord a statue or a photo or the energetic form or even formless space may talk once.

  But to preach the spiritual knowledge continuously, the Lord need not talk continuously through statues or photos or energetic forms or space. Some devotee might have experienced such super power in some place and in some time. Such experience is not supported by simultaneous universal observation. When you are seeing the moon in the sky, others are also observing the same moon simultaneously. This is required to authorise any experience. When this authorisation is absent, your experience may be true or might have been due to some psychological disorder. The existence of such psychic experience is also observed in this world. Therefore we cannot isolate the possibility of these two cases in your experience

  Therefore there is a necessity for the human form of the Lord and since the Lord is omnipotent, He is coming down in the human form. There cannot be any further argument on this point. I know you are worried that the Lord is modified into the human body and thus the unchangeable Lord has to be changed. Do not worry about this point, because the Lord is never modified into the human body. He only entered into the human body. The word “Asritam” in the verse of Gita “Manushim tanumasritam” means the entry of the Lord into the human body and not the modification of the Lord as a human body. Lord Krishna in Gita clarified this in the verse “Avyaktam Vyaktimapannam”.

   At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami
 ANIL ANTONY
 --------------------------------------
----------------------------------------
 Universal Spirituality for World Peace


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 21, 2005)

What is the reason for the very strong obstruction in spreading the true knowledge in this world?

Ans.) The true God comes down in human form with true knowledge and His few true devotees accompany him. These few devotees belong to His inner most circles and constitute His family. In Satyaloka (True world), He is surrounded by millions of angels and sages, who will be hearing the true knowledge from His mouth. All of them are His followers and they constantly praise Him. After some time the Lord wants some rest and He comes down to the earth along with His family. 

On this earth nobody recognizes Him, nobody listens Him and nobody follows Him. It is just like a big officer disgusted with the large crowd in his office goes to some foreign place along with his family, where he is not identified.
The Lord emits the true knowledge on the earth and His own family members who are in the human form will only listen and follow Him. What is the use of that drama here? Already they were His followers. The aim of this drama is to inspire the people of this world so that at least one person on the earth can become His follower. Gita says the same (Kaschitmam..). The Lord is not fond of money or fame because He is the husband of the Goddess of wealth. He is not fond of the fame, because He was bored with the fame as millions of sages and angels praise Him. When the Lord comes as preacher, He is called Satguru. 

The other human beings are called as only Gurus. These Gurus are fond of money and fame. They don’t know the true knowledge. Even if they know they will not preach it because not a single person will turn to them. Infact even in the case of Satguru, same is the case but His followers who accompanied Him are turning to Him. Therefore the Guru preaches false knowledge following the psychology of ignorant people. To please the ignorant person, you must preach him strictly following his psychology. Even if you say something in addition, that should not contradict his basic psychology. For Ex: - when you preach a blind person, he will be happy if you say that there is always darkness in this world. 

He will be happy since he always experiences the darkness. In addition, if you say that there is Sun on the sky, you must say that the Sun is also black. He will be happy to this additional Sun because the Sun is also black. Suppose you say that there is light in the world, he will not agree since it contradicts his experience of darkness. Suppose you establish the existence of light and the existence of illuminating Sun through powerful logic, he will become emotional and violent because your concept not only contradicts his experience, but also could not be defeated by his counter logic. It is a double blow on him. Kauravas did not concede the preaching of Lord Krishna for the same reason.

The priests for the same reason opposed the preachings of Jesus. Mohammed fought with several religious leaders for the same reason. The priests who were killing animals in the sacrifice opposed Buddha. Conservative religious leaders oppose even a true scientist. The scientist wants practical proof and logical proof. All the human incarnations never adjusted themselves to the world. They preached the true knowledge only because their aim was the future generations. One generation is nothing compared to millions and millions of generations on this earth.
When the Lord comes down as Paripurna Avatara, His devotees existing in Brahmaloka or Satyaloka come down along with Him to assist His mission. The other human incarnations are the human forms into which the power of the Lord enters. 

Such human incarnations are called Avataras of Kala, Amsa etc. Such incarnations are followed by the devotees existing in the lower worlds below Satyaloka, which are called as Jana Loka, Tapoloka, Maharloka etc. When the Lord Himself exists in the human body that is called Paripurna Avatara like Lord Krishna. In the case of Purnaavatara also the Lord exists but does not emit the true knowledge like Rama. The human incarnations from the upper worlds come to the earth. In the same manner the human incarnations of Saturn (Kali) also come to the earth from the lower worlds below the earth. These worlds are called as Asura Lokas, which are the abodes of demons. These lower worlds are called as intensive hells.

A soul fallen in these hells is condemned and can never return to the earth. There is a hell in the upper worlds also. Such souls, which can be rectified by punishment, will enter that hell in which the Lord is sitting in an energetic body called ‘Yama’. Veda says that a soul, which harmed itself by turning towards the world, is committing the real suicide. Such soul goes to the lower permanent hells. Thus both the divine and evil forces enter the earth and fight with each other. In this Kaliyuga the strength for divine force is only one-fourth. It is like a question with multiple choice having three wrong answers and one correct answer.

Lord can destroy all the evil forces in a fraction of a second. But He allows the opposing force because both the forces are essential for a game. This world gives entertainment to the Lord like a game. Veda says that the purpose of the creation by the Lord is only the playful entertainment. Moreover, if one comes out with such multiple-choice questions, such success is real. Whatever the Lord does, it is always multi-dimensional. 

Therefore, you should not be discouraged by this severe test. Your devotion and determination in the service have a real test in this Kali age. Sankara emitted the true knowledge irrespective of various opposing scholars. Finally He was killed by the black magic of Kapalikas. He died by the disease called ‘Bhagandhara’, which is flow of blood. Kapalikas tried to cut His head also. But He never feared and established the true knowledge for the future generations. Similarly Jesus, Bhuddha and Mohammed. Even Swami Dayananda was killed by food poisoning, because he established the true knowledge based on Vedas and Sastras. 

At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami
ANIL ANTONY
 Universal Spirituality for World Peace

Moderator Note : Dear Dattaswami I would Humbly request you to relpy to what ever is being disscused instead of just cut pasting prewritten replies as it does not serve the purpose of discussion at all


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 21, 2005)

A Half Filled Pitcher Makes a lot of Noise !


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 21, 2005)

Your Slogan Says "Universal Spirituality for World Peace" 

Do you Believe shouting this way establish PEACE in the World ?

If I say I am God . What is your Opinion ?

I know your Answer . But Wish to get it from you .

Your answer will say a lot about your Slogan. 





			
				dattaswami said:
			
		

> * Is it possible for God to come in Human form?*
> 
> 
> How can one argue that the Lord cannot come down in the human form? If He is incapable of doing so, He cannot be omnipotent. One need not argue that though the Lord is capable, there is no necessity of such human form. You may not have that necessity. Are you the only human being on this whole earth? Have you taken the opinion of all the human beings to say like this? There are several devotees who belong to Nivrutti and desire for the Lord in human form to see (Darsanam), to touch (Sparsanam), to hear the knowledge and clarify their doubts (Sambhashanam) and to live along with the Lord (Sahavasa) for achieving these three for a long time. The main purpose is preaching the divine knowledge and clarify the doubts.
> ...


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 22, 2005)

devinesanative said:
			
		

> ..........if I say I am God . What is your opinion ?..........................


 
If one claims as God then, he should be able to perform, what the creator does. For example he should be able to create the universe. Sankara's disciples used to repeat 'I am God' mantra. One day Sankara drank molten lead and asked the disciples to do the same. They could not do that. Meaning is that, we are not God. Self realisation is not realisation of God. Self is a part of creation only, and it is called pure awareness and it is the best item in the creation. One can reach self by analysis. But that doesnot mean that one has become God. People are getting encouraged by listening words like 'you are God' etc. But this is utter false. One cannot become God

At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami
ANIL ANTONY
--------------------------------------
----------------------------------------
Universal Spirituality for World Peace


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 22, 2005)

devinesanative said:
			
		

> Your Slogan Says "Universal Spirituality for World Peace" Do you Believe shouting this way establish PEACE in the World ?


 
Dear devinesanative:

Offcourse it is a tough task, but with divine will it is possible.
Ignorance is the root cause of all wordly problems.Only through right divine knowledge the ignorance can be weakened. The divine knowledge should be heard from human incarnation of God, and it should be continously heard , imbibed and practised. This way all the ignorance can be washed off. The soul is cleaned through this divine knowledge.

At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 22, 2005)

Dear Friend ,

What is Ignorance ? Ignorance to what ?

you have repeatedely stressed in more than one topic thread . Only the name of the topic thread is different but the your content is almost same .

Moreover it is not disscussion oriented . It seems you are trying to preach .

Mere Divine Will can't bring peace to the world .

If it would have been so . Remember , that , Today you are discussing about your religion on this forum , otherwise you might be discussing the ISLAM here . 

But if you go back to the period of Guru Govind Singh Ji .........

Mere Devine Will Can't to do any thing .

If Guru Govind Singh Ji would have ignored the voices of the hindu brothers and kept quiet , that some day devine will , will change the minds of Muslim brethrens . Then today you would have been discussing ISLAM.

More over how can you differentiate between Satguru and Guru .


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 23, 2005)

Ignorance means believing blindly that all these wordly relationships are ture and permanent. These wordly relationships are not real. One day or the other we have to leave this. Our father, mother, sister , wife etc are not peramanant relation. We are struggling very much to keep them happy. But these bonds are temporary and anything temporary cannot give peramenant happiness. We are sole property of God only. The relationship with God is the only permanent one.

Mere gurus teaches you thing which are very much pleasing to you, and your family. But satguru preaches the true which will be very harsh like, cutting bonds with money, and family. Ex: Jesus tells if any one want to become my disciple one must hate his/her father, mother, sitster...even his/her own life, other wise he/she cannot be His dearest disciple.

Satguru lead you to Heaven, guru lead you to Hell.

At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami
ANIL ANTONY


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 23, 2005)

{originally posted by dattaswami} Ignorance means believing blindly that all these wordly relationships are ture and permanent. These wordly relationships are not real. One day or the other we have to leave this. Our father, mother, sister , wife etc are not peramanant relation. We are struggling very much to keep them happy. But these bonds are temporary and anything temporary cannot give peramenant happiness. We are sole property of God only. The relationship with God is the only permanent one.

Mere gurus teaches you thing which are very much pleasing to you, and your family. But satguru preaches the true which will be very harsh like, cutting bonds with money, and family. Ex: Jesus tells if any one want to become my disciple one must hate his/her father, mother, sitster...even his/her own life, other wise he/she cannot be His dearest disciple.

Satguru lead you to Heaven, guru lead you to Hell}




Dear Dattaswamiji,

I really need to know that Why God need to be on Earth in Human form?
Isn't He Truthful,Creator. What you want to say I really don't understand because you have said very high level I think. With my small brain I can say to everybody that God need not to come on Earth in Human Form. Only HIS beloved Souls are coming to Earth to save Humanity. But they are also exclusive. What can lead you or me to Heaven or Hell, we can't predict. The only right thing as per Gursikhi is to live within Sikhi. Sikhi is a small word but can't it be described fully by anyone. As you said that Jesus said to everyone that if you want to be my disciple then Hate your Father Mother and Sister and your own life. If You are saying about that spirituality for world peace. Then how can be peace anywhere if we Hate everyone. NO SIR you need not to Hate anyone but love everyone, you willbe the most beloved disciple of God. Keep this TRUTH and then try to get the peace to humanity.






isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ] suK swgr hir nwmu hY gurmuiK pwieAw jwie ] Anidnu nwmu iDAweIAY shjy nwim smwie ] AMdru rcY hir sc isau rsnw hir gux gwie ]1] BweI ry jgu duKIAw dUjY Bwie ] gur srxweI suKu lhih Anidnu nwmu iDAwie ]1] rhwau ] swcy mYlu n lwgeI mnu inrmlu hir iDAwie ] gurmuiK sbdu pCwxIAY hir AMimRq nwim smwie ] gur igAwnu pRcMfu blwieAw AigAwnu AMDyrw jwie ]2] mnmuK mYly mlu Bry haumY iqRsnw ivkwru ] ibnu sbdY mYlu n auqrY mir jMmih hoie KuAwru ] Dwqur bwjI plic rhy nw aurvwru n pwru ]3] gurmuiK jp qp sMjmI hir kY nwim ipAwru ] gurmuiK sdw iDAweIAY eyku nwmu krqwru ] nwnk nwmu iDAweIAY sBnw jIAw kw AwDwru ]4]7]40]{pMnw29}​


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 24, 2005)

Dear rosethrone:

You misunderstood God.

Lord comes in human form to propagate the divine knowledge and to uplift the people. Lord Jesus propagated the divine knowledge only. Lord Krishna preached Gita. Mohd. Prophet also preached divine knowledge. Adi Sankara also preached the divine knowledge by walking all over India 3 times. 

Lord Jesus could only tell Bible. There were many human beings and priests of churches during that time. But, the preaching of Jesus are only prevailing now. 
The word of Lord alone can induce bliss in you & generate love towards Him. 
Like that Lord Krishna could only preach Gita. That time also many saints were there. It does mean that Lord can only tell about Himself i.e., He only Knows about Himself. This is actually the identification of Lord.

Human beings are trying to understand and sometimes may write commentaries on the word of Lord. But, how do you say that they understood the concept properly and the concepts written by them are correct? 

To achieve the grace of Lord is the goal of life. One can get the grace of the Lord by serving Him when He comes in human form. This service consists of Karma Phala Tyaga (donating money for His mission) and Karma Sanyasa (spending time physically by participating), put together called SERVICE. 

Ex: if I see the president of my country, what is the benefit I am going to get out of it? Just a momentary happiness. But, if I do something by which I can get his soft corner that helps me in getting some favour from him. 

Hence, catch hold of Human Incarnation and serve Him here itself. You can get liberation here itself. Liberation when you are alive. 

Swamiji is abode of knowledge and HE is the incarnation of Lord Datta. When Lord gives the knowledge (like Jesus, Krishna, Swami etc.,), there will be clarity in that because HE HIMSELF is very clear unlike human beings. *The mission of Swami is to liberate all the sincere & interested people. *Swami gave detailed discourses on these topics, like how to identify Satguru (human incarnation), how to get His grace etc. All these can be read from the website (universal-spirituality.org). Such knowledge only needs to be practiced and the results will flow automatically. Ex: When one is working in an office, at the end of month the organization is giving salary automatically. One need not remind them. Likewise here also a human being should put effort from his side without thinking of results. 


Now regarding the statement you have to hate your mother................

The right meaning of this is that one should not love the relatives more than the Lord who comes in human form. But we should fulfill our obligation towards them, without any mental attachment. The journey towards God is not a picnic tour where we expect every body enjoing together etc. It is full of thrones, for attaining Lord. The wordly relationships are obstacles to the love towards to Lord. Unless you love lord other than any body in this world you cannot please Him. This is the fundamental point, there is no relaxation on this.

Now, what you are telling loving others etc are only a comes in the intermediate step towards God. By doing this you will please lord, because you are an instrument for maintaining dharma. But when Lord in human form enters into your life, one has even overcome dharma for His sake, anything done for attaining Lord is not adharma. Because by hating relatives actually we are paving the way for their liberation also.

All these realatives love you for your affection only. If you trouble them, they will run away. So these bonds are temporary.

If you are thinking that loving fellow being neglecting lord in human form is the highest justice then you are wrong. That means you are not giving any importance to God and you are not even treating God equal to your relatives. Thus for you relatives are more important than God, and you say that by loving them you can realise God.


*What is the importance of human incarnation over a statue in our worship?*


A statue cannot test your real essence in the sacrifice. When you offer food to a statue the sacrifice is only by words and by mind but when you sacrifice the food to the human incarnation the sacrifice is real because the human form of the Lord eats the food. Thus the reality of the worship comes out only when the Lord is in human form. Sakthuprastha was tested by the Lord in human form and not by the statue. 

At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami

ANIL ANTONY
Universal Spirituality for World Peace


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 24, 2005)

Dear Datta Swami

I agree with your opinion but , doesn't it seems FANATIC . 

This is the misunderstood philosophy , which makes a man more miser .

Ok ,One thing , Why you have bonded yourself with this Forum ?

If you today you are able to use this Internet , and the This website , then this is the result of some unselfish people .

But you preach to be selfish , you spread hate your father ,mother etc .

If today you are able to write on this forum and there is your EXISTENCE , then don't forget that it was the result of the culmination of you father and mother .


After gaining your existence you are trying to prove your parents to be fools , who have given birth to you.

If every one would have thought this , then today neither you , nor me , or any one could have existed . Then there wouldn't have been any religion .


Your philosophy is totally misunderstood philosophy .


If the farmer will start feeling like you then he won't sow any seed , and ultimately you won't get food .

Remember , we all are INTERDEPENDENT . If you are in this world and trying establish your indentity then you alone won't do any thing .


By , the way how can you differentiate between SatGuru and Guru .

As long as you are in this world , you cannnot escape your responsibilities by mere uttering the excuses of misunderstood meaning of ignorance.

To live , you need food , shelter etc.

I have came across many people who speak the same language which you speak . But still they are in tension ...


You constantly speak of Ignorance , But let me point out that you yourself are bit ignorant that your existence is due to your parents and your are trying to outsmart you parents.

you are ignorant that the technology you are using to propagate your foolish philosophies is the creation of ..............

You are ignorant and lack knowledge that the food you eat is made by many hands .

You are ignorant and lack knowledge that the why you are on this forum , if you believe that everything is temporary . Why are you wasting your time on this forum .


You are ignorant and lack knowledge that .............


If today GOD would come down to you , you won't believe HIM . Because in each of us there lies a Part of HIM .


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 24, 2005)

devinesanative said:
			
		

> Dear Datta Swami quote]
> 
> 
> * Identity mark for recognizing the human incarnation of the Lord*
> ...


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dear devinesanative  please patiently go through the following fully and carefully:*



* Role of mother in Spiritual Journey  Part-I*


Mother of  a devootee: my son, who is following the study of your divine knowledge
I request you to restore his bonds with the family once again 
There is a social need and social justice in my present request.

Swami  :   Oh! Mother of Rohit! You are equally mother to me also 
You can order me to do anything as you please in this world
Veda says that mother is first and then comes the father 
Then only the preacher comes in the sequence in the third place
Therefore nobody and nothing is greater than the mother in this world
This is called as the field of Pravrutti, which is the social life
In this field which has the boundaries of this world of humanity 
Nobody should compete with the mother who has given the birth
Even if some body competes, one should vote to the mother only
If one leaves the mother and be after some other person in this world
He shall go to the hell and shall be punished severely, no doubt

But, Oh Mother! When the Lord enters this world to compete 
With the mother, the mother cannot be voted before the Lord 
The mother has given this physical body and nourished it
But the soul with its subtle body enters the womb of the mother
Through a food grain from the upper world on the order of the Lord

When the subtle body with the soul enters the womb of the mother
A physical materialistic body is being prepared in her womb
But remember that the physical body also was prepared 
By the order of the Lord only and it grows by His order only.
When a couple unites, there is no hard and fast rule that 
The child should be born, therefore, the parents are not responsible
For the birth of child, the child is created by the administration
Which is divine and which is constituted by the Lord
It is this divine administration that brings the child to the womb
Therefore, the ruler of such divine administration, who is the Lord
Should be considered as responsible for the creation of the child

If the Lord is not supporting, the child cannot be maintained
In the womb itself, the child is finished, which is the abortion
Even after the birth of the child, the child is maintained only 
Based on the divine administration called as “Karma Chakra”
Therefore the parents need not feel that they have created the child
Let them not claim the credit in the creation of the child
Sometimes we hear the mother saying to the child in loud voice
“I have given birth to you, I was bearing your weight for nine months”
The father also says “ I have brought up you and made you educated”
All these statements are out of ignorance and egoism only

If these statements are true, why sometimes a child dies in the womb?
Why the mother could not deliver the child? In which case
The mother did not bear the child for nine months, 
Since the child missed in the earlier months, if the father is true
Why some children could not be educated inspite of hectic efforts?
Therefore nobody should claim the credit of any action here
All the claim goes to the wheel of the deeds that revolves
Around the index finger of the Lord called sudarshana chakra

Sudarshana means that which is visible on deep analysis
This is also called as a wheel of time or Kala Chakra 
Whenever the appropriate time comes for anything to happen 
According to the design of the Karma chakra, it happens
In the case of devotees there may be some modifications in this wheel
Thus either routine or special incident that takes place in this world
It is only due to the will of the Lord and not due to the will of any soul
This entire creation is the drama created by the Lord for entertainment
All the souls are created by Him, which are the basic pure actors
These souls are drops of pure awareness called as causal bodies
These souls are covered by different qualities, which are 
The different actions of the pure actors that have to be followed
According to the actions the actors speak the various dialogues
All these different actions are called as different subtle bodies

The soul is covered by the external gross body made of five elements
These gross bodies are the different external dresses of the actors
The actor remains same in all the dramas, which are the various births
The roles change, role means both action and the external dress
In Ashtavakra Samhita, the preacher Ashtavakra told king Janaka
That two actors in a drama in two roles change their roles 
In another drama, the preacher gave a horrible example here
He told “Oh King! Two souls acting as mother and son in this birth
Become wife and husband in the next birth”, really inaudible!

You are seeing this in the present cinema-field, two actors acting 
As mother and son in one cinema act as wife and husband 
In another cinema, this is the reality of the bond in this world!

Shankara says that these dramatic bonds are temporary and so unreal
He pleads that everything temporary must be invariably unreal
Yes, you examine the drama, all the bonds in the drama did not exist
Before the drama, they do not exist after the drama also in future
Hence, you call the bonds as temporary existing during the drama
But Shankara asks you to analyse carefully the present status also
Even during the time of the drama, the bonds are not at all real
Are these two actors really mother and son during the drama?

Therefore, neither you are the mother nor Rohit is your son
When the bond is always unreal, you can have the bond with me also
You can be my mother and I can be your son in this world-drama
Then, Rohit is my younger brother assisting me in my mission 
The mother shall be happy if her younger son assists her elder son
Don’t you think that Rohit is with his family member in this context?
He is with his elder brother and both your sons are doing 
The greatest work of the Lord who is the Father of the all the souls
Your two sons are together doing the work of your Father
You should be the happiest person in this set up that exists now

*II. Role of mother in Spiritual Journey  Part-II*


When Jesus was preaching about the Lord, a lady stood up and shouted
“Oh Jesus! Blessed is your mother who has given birth to you”
Then Jesus replied “ No. My mother is not the blessed one, 
Those who participate in this divine mission are really blessed”
One day the mother of Jesus came to meet him and somebody told Him
That his mother is waiting outside for Him, but he did not care to meet her
He also told one disciple not to attend the burial function of his father
He told “Let the dead bury the dead, you follow me in my mission”

If you see the situation of Adi Shankara in Kalady in the state of Kerala
You will be surprised, she was very old and was abandoned by her caste
Because she gave birth to Shankara as a widow and he was the only son
Shankara should not have left her under any circumstances 
But He cheated her by creating a false crocodile in the river
In the field of Pravrutti this is considered as the greatest sin 

But Shankara did not leave his mother for some other worldly affair
He did not go to a town and married a beautiful girl and settled there
In such case he should have gone to the most intensive hell
He left his mother for the sake of the mission of the Lord
Of course she suffered a little due to the inconvenience caused 
But that little suffering is temporary and was for that one birth only
Being the mother of Shankara, she went permanently to Brahmaloka
She got permanent bliss in the association of the Lord
Is it not far better than that little suffering caused by Shankara?
One birth is just one second in the infinite stream of births 
Really the only person who had real love to his mother is only Shankara
He only served her really by giving her permanent happiness
Shankara knows all this and he left her not in ignorance 
His love is real, a real love ends in the welfare of the other person
Whom you love, unreal love is always characterised by selfish happiness

Had Shankara stayed with his mother, he might have been also happy
The mother might have also been happy due to service of Shankara
But this happiness of Shankara as well as his mother is temporary only
It is ignorance if one cares for temporary and hence unreal things.
Therefore this happiness is not even real, Shankara analysed all this
It may look harsh for the people who cannot understand this at the outset

Jesus while carrying on the cross said to the people who were weeping 
“Oh ignorant people! Don’t weep for me, weep for you and for your children”, this means that the suffering in the crucification is temporary
And therefore it is unreal, the happiness of the people who are not 
Crucified is also temporary and unreal, the reality is that those people
Are going to the permanent hell whereas he is going to his Father 
To sit on his right side on the throne, both these are real things.

Jesus was born to an unmarried girl called Mary at that time
What does this mean? Parents are not essential for creation of the child
Therefore he did not like to give any credit to his mother
The Lord entered Him and not his mother and therefore 
The credit should go only to the Lord who dwells in him
He is far greater than his mother not in the view of external bodies
But in the view of the internal Lord who dwells in the human body

Suppose there is a coil of wire and you have cut a small piece from it
The coil is the mother and the piece of the wire is the son
The piece of the wire is charged with the current and is alive
Now which is greater? The coil or the piece of the wire?
The piece of the wire is valid since the current is in it now 
It may leave in the future and it might not have entered in the past
How does it matter? Now the current is present in the piece of the wire

Therefore the human body of the human incarnation is now divine for us
The Lord might have entered in the womb or might have entered later
The Lord may stay up to the death or may leave even before the death
The Lord left Jesus just before the death and hence he cried 
“Oh Lord! Why did you leave me? Why did you leave me?”
When Jesus was crucified and the mother was weeping for him
He showed one of his disciple to his mother and asked her 
To treat him as her own son for the rest of the life. 
But you may think that how he can be the real son like Jesus
But Jesus is a realized soul, he knows that all these bonds are unreal
He called every lady as his mother, for Him the bonds are made only

*III.      Role of mother in Spiritual Journey  Part-III*


Society is only a drama containing different actors in various roles
The bonds between actors is only one that is the bond between colleagues
This bond is real between the souls, which are the basic pure actors
But the bonds between the roles in the drama are unreal only
What do you mean by society? Is it the real bonds between the actors?

Or is it the bonds between the roles in the drama? Please answer this
If you say that society is the bond between the roles, society is unreal
Because the society is based on the unreal bonds and cannot be real at all 
If you say that the colleague-bonds constitute the society, in that case,
You need not worry whether your son is with you or with others
Since all are colleagues, he is with colleagues only always 
Whether he is with you or with others elsewhere in this world.

Both these aspects can never protect any soul at any time 
The unreal bond vanishes after the drama and your son cannot protect you
After this birth like the dramatic son cannot protect the dramatic father
After the drama, the co-actor is also not worried about the other actor 
After the drama is over, therefore society can never protect you.

Only the grace of the Lord will protect you here as well as there
Therefore you need not bother about the society, which is unreal 
Shankara did not care for the society to leave his old mother
Prahalada did not care to get his father killed by the Lord
Meera did not mind to leave her husband for the sake of the Lord
Buddha left his wife, son and kingdom for the divine Knowledge
Ramakrishna Paramhansa married but did not touch his wife

If all these are fools, why is the world worshipping them?
As long as the field of Nivrutti, which is related to the Lord
Does not interact with the field of Pravrutti, the family, 
The social justice and ethical rules stand and are alive
Shankara gave an example in this point, which is very nice,
He told that the knife could cut vegetables but not the stone
If the knife attacks the stone, the knife will be cut and not the stone
If your son is not in the Nivrutti and went out in Pravrutti only,
Then he can be warned against the consequences of the sin 

When he entered the Nivrutti, he crossed both the good and bad
Veda says the same “Ubhe punya pape vidhuya” which means
That the devotee of the Lord crosses both the good and the bad 
Good and bad are related to the society and limited to Pravrutti,
In Nivrutti, the Lord only remains and becomes the highest
Veda says the same “Natatsamah chabhyadhikascha” which means 
That nothing, nobody and no theory is greater than the Lord

Justice and society are protected by the Lord only
The protector is always greater than the protected
If a person neglects the family caught by the grip of another person
Or wine or wealth or horse race, then he can be warned 
But when the person is caught by the grip of the Lord, 
If anybody warns him, he will be severely punished by the hell
You are not turning to the Lord, which itself is a sin
Your also obstructing a person who turns towards the Lord 
This is double sin and therefore you will be crushed here and there.

*IV. Role of mother in Spiritual Journey Part-IV*


Oh mother! Think patiently whatever I have told here
Analyse every concept with your intelligence and discrimination
Emotion will lead to intensive darkness of ignorance only 
And you cannot find the truth in the emotion, use the torch light
Which is your brain, now you will see the goal and the path clearly
Arjuna was caught in this grip of emotion rising on the net of bonds

With his relatives, Gita was the torch light analysis shown by the Lord
After that Arjuna killed the relatives and gave them a permanent farewell
I tell you in the name of the Lord, please here me, this is truth
A person who is intoxicated by God will never fail even in this world
Because the Lord is the ruler of both this world as well as there
Could anything harm Prahlada? The entire nature bowed before him
The fire, the serpents, the elephants bowed at his feet

The son of the prime minister may go to any departmental office
Everywhere everybody gives a royal reception to him
Everybody will do his work, the prime minister will not phone
Because everybody knows that he is the son of the prime minister
Therefore be assured that the materialistic line will not fail 
Because of the spiritual line, it is a full misunderstanding 
In fact the Lord controls the material line also and does good only

To the devotees avoiding all the negative effects of that line
The spiritual line is like supplying the energy through the food
The energy is essential for doing prayers as well as the job 
Therefore the Lord will protect both the lines in an excellent way
Those who have not taken food can neither pray nor do the job 
When the electricity is absent, neither radio sings 
Nor the tube light glows, therefore electricity is the source for 
The radio, the tube light and for any other electronic appliance
Similarly the Lord is the source for your job and family

The same Lord is the source for your spiritual effort also
He is the only protector here and there at every step
If He is pleased with you, you are well here and there also
If He is angry you will weep here and there also
Do not think that He is related to the upper world only
He gives longevity, health, wealth, wife, son and everything
He also gives salvation from all these things as per your wish
He is the power that works under your direction 
Therefore He is not bound to the result in any way 

You climb the horse and go to the forest and you are killed there
By the same horse you may go to your home and feel happy
For both the results, He is not responsible in any way
But in achieving both the results He is the power of achievement
The horse has nothing to do with your death in the forest
Nor it has anything to do with your happiness at the home
Gita says the same “Kartaramapi sarvasya” which means
That He is the doer of everything, yet doer of nothing.

*V. Role of mother in Spiritual Journey  Part-V*


Therefore, Oh Mother! You are praying the Lord to get your son
But your son is praying the Lord to get the Lord
If you pray the Lord to bring your son attracted by another person
The Lord will certainly grant your boon because you are the greatest
You are the first person within the boundaries of this world
But your son has crossed the boundaries of this world 

And has entered the boundaries of Nivrutti or the abode of the Lord
To please you, how can the Lord throw your son from Himself?
He can drag your son from another person by your prayer
Believe me, your son is a divine soul born for the mission of the Lord
He was closest friend of the Lord by the same name in Brindavanam
The attraction towards the Lord in his heart is strongest bond
Which cannot be vibrated even by millions of parents
He has found out the real bond with the employer of this drama
Lord is producer and director of this whole world cinema,
He also enters as the hero of Nivrutti for the sake of spiritual people
You will be given the permanent abode of the Lord in future
For having only one qualification that is you are the mother of Rohit.

Oh Mother! You were also present in Brindavanam and treated the Lord
Like your own son, even though you misunderstood him in the beginning
You are also divine soul in this divine spiritual drama created by the Lord
The souls create their own dramas, but the spiritual drama is created
By the Lord only and all the dialogues are written by Him only.
You spoke like this based on the dialogue written for you by the Lord
Therefore you need not feel that you have asked like this. 

You are well aware of this whole divine knowledge because
You have heard all this from Lord Krishna in Brindavanam already
You spoke like this only to get this answer from Me
Your question and my answer are the dialogues written by the Lord
You did your role well and I hope that I have played my role also well
Inspired by your dialogue, I thank you first and then the Lord
Because the script writer is indirect and behind the scene
But the actor delivering the dialogue is before the eyes.

I cannot help for this divine knowledge, which is written by the Lord
I am only delivering His script which is the Truth and hence harsh
Jesus tells us that he brought the sword of knowledge not for peace
He told that He would cut the family bonds and divide the family into two
He expects His beloved disciple to leave the entire family and even life
He left his family and also sacrificed his life for the mission of the Lord
I cannot bring down the sky to the earth to please you 
Since you are standing on the ground, if I do this you will stay here only
If you know the Truth you will make constant effort to reach the sky
If you are in the spiritual effort constantly, the Lord will grant you
Any number of human re-births, therefore do not be discouraged
Even if you slip in the path and come back, you shall be granted 

The human rebirth, which is sanctioned to “Yogabhrashta” 
Yogabhrashta means the person who slipped and came back 
In Gita the Lord says the sanction of the human rebirth even to Him
Then why not to the person who is in constant spiritual effort?
Therefore you will certainly reach the goal on one day
Please keep on walking, that is only expected from you.
The present preachers either do not know the true divine knowledge
Or modify for the sake of devotees to please and get benefit from them
If I modify this knowledge, the devotees may be pleased 
The number of devotees will increase tremendously around me
But the Lord will be very angry for modifying His script
Jesus did not modify the script of his father even by crucification
The true knowledge covers the entire depth and hence spreads slowly
The false knowledge is superficial and spreads very fast.

The divine work will be humble and little in the beginning stage
Like the shadow in the evening, which grows slowly
The work of the Satan is huge in the beginning but vanishes 
In course of time like the shadow present in the morning time
How many were Christians when Jesus was alive?
How many Christians are present now in this world?
The knowledge becomes clearer and clearer as the Truth is revealed
You can always find the true object with very clear vision
The illusory object superimposed on a true object is obscure
The rope, which is true, is seen very clearly when it is realised
But when in the illusory snake appears over it, 
The snake does not appear so clearly to the vision

Therefore the true item is always clearly visualised 
And the illusory item is not so much clear
Therefore the clarity in the knowledge indicates the truth of the knowledge
When the illusory knowledge appears, no clarity, only confusion
The present mission is to remove all the illusory knowledge
Which has branched in several ways and to show the true knowledge 
For some the rope is appearing as snake, for some as a stick 
Therefore the illusory knowledge is interpreted in several ways
All these illusory interpretations have masked the true knowledge
Now it is the will of the Lord that the true knowledge is to be opened
Nobody can stop this, nor oppose this, nor can divert this.
The divine mission of the Lord will be completed with full success
Any example from any religion can perfectly suit the truth
Truth is universal spirituality and it can find its example in any religion
The well is same in a particular place only with limited circumference
But the ocean is found in every part of the world.

*VI. Role of mother in Spiritual Journey Part-VI*


The true knowledge is like fire that removes the mental impurity
The false knowledge is like water that removes external impurity
Gita says that the divine knowledge is like fire and burns ignorance
Which is turned into ash “Jnanaagnih”, when the tree is burnt
It cannot rise again from the ash, the previous messenger told 
That Jesus will baptize by the fire, which means divine knowledge.
People pray the Lord and ask Him to grant a particular thing only 
They do not give any freedom to the Lord since they feel themselves
As scholars and decide their own welfare and do not allow the Lord
Such people are the lowest category and will dip in the ocean of misery
The middle class devotees give partial freedom to the Lord by praying 
That the Lord can give anything but that should be good to them
They gave freedom to the Lord to select any item from the list of 
Good things, but He should not touch the list of the bad items.

The highest class of devotees pray the Lord that He should grant
Anything whether good or bad but it should please the Lord.
Jesus prayed in the last minutes before His arrest by the soldiers
That the will of the Lord should only happen, which means that
The will of the Lord always pleases the Lord and hence it should happen
Even if the will is the crucification, Jesus invited it and felt happy
Because the happiness of the Lord can alone be his happiness
Therefore Oh Mother! Pray the Lord to do whatever He pleases
If He is pleased in returning your son, let Him do so
If He is pleased in retaining your son, let Him also do the same
Then you will be considered as the top class devotee and 
You will be granted His permanent place called as Brahmaloka


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm sorry to Mr. Dattaswamiji for my last reply. 
But I'm a bit more sorry for today's reply.

For Mr.Dattaswami just like you are saying in every of your reply that Dattaswami is incarnation of God. Ok me is agree.
Ok because i'm a Born Sikh I just want to know that If you are GOD then pls Say about my Identity, My original Name, Location in INDIA and about my family. If you can say truth about it then all of the people I don't know but I surely Acknowledge you as GOD. But Surely You should reply in your next reply. Because you said in your last replies that whomsoever is saying HE is GOD then must have to prove that. Now I'm challenging you To prove it in your next reply or end the topic in your next reply. 
WJKK
WJKF


----------



## dattaswami (Sep 24, 2005)

.............. If you are GOD then pls Say about my Identity, My original Name, Location in INDIA and about my family. If you can say truth about it then all of the people I don't know but I surely Acknowledge you as GOD. But Surely You should reply in your next reply. Because you said in your last replies that whomsoever is saying HE is GOD then must have to prove that. ........................


Your intention is not to recognise God but to test the Lord.


At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 24, 2005)

Mr. Dattaswamiji You are Mistaken And GOD always know the truth Because HE is not a mystry for GURSIKHS. No One can test GOD but You willbe soon tested by GOD. IT IS my promise to you.

You are Failed.


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 24, 2005)

{Originally posted by Mr. Dattaswami} If one claims as God then, he should be able to perform, what the creator does. For example he should be able to create the universe. Sankara's disciples used to repeat 'I am God' mantra. One day Sankara drank molten lead and asked the disciples to do the same. They could not do that. Meaning is that, we are not God. Self realisation is not realisation of God. Self is a part of creation only, and it is called pure awareness and it is the best item in the creation. One can reach self by analysis. But that doesnot mean that one has become God. People are getting encouraged by listening words like 'you are God' etc. But this is utter false. One cannot become God

At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami
ANIL ANTONY
--------------------------------------
----------------------------------------
Universal Spirituality for World Peace


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 24, 2005)

Mr. Dattaswami has replied On 11:15 today and his next reply was on this thread recieved at 11:30. And anyone can see how long was his 11:30's reply. He is just pasting the books onto this thread. He need to do this to spread HAte TO HIS MOTHER AND FATHER AND SISTER.
He is FAKE only. Thats why he ran into his HOLE.


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 24, 2005)

He is to be known by everybody now. Just go to his website and just take a look of his Front page of the site. The Site is http://universal-spirituality.org


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 24, 2005)

Mr. Dattaswami is surely need to be known by everybody in this site.
Just go to his website and just see his front page. He is posing as JESUS, KRISHAN, BUDDHA, ISLAM, SCIENCE. 
The link is http://universal-spirituality.org


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 24, 2005)

Dear Datta swami ,


What ever you have written is PURE PSYCHOLOGY , THIS IS CALLED PURSUATION TECHNIQUE TO PERSUADE THE PEOPLE .

I HAVE VERY CLOSELY WATCHED SUCH TYPE OF SWAMIS , SAINTS AND SADHUS , THEY FEEL VERY COMFORTABLE AMONG THE GROUP OF WOMEN , BECAUSE WOMEN ARE EMOTIONALLY WEAK .


SO, THEY USE THE PSYCHOLOGICAL POWER OF WORDS , YES I DO SAY WORDS POSSESSES PSYCHOLOGICAL POWER . HOW IF YOU ARE GOD FIND YOURSELF.....

WHEN SOME INTELLELTUAL PERSON PROBES THEM , THEIR NERVOUSENESS CAN BE SEEN , THEIR FACE BECOMES PALE BLUE .......


SOMETIMES THEY KILL THOSE WHO PROBE THEM , USING THE SAME PSYCHOLOGICAL POWER OF WORDS , THAT GOD TOLD HIM TO DO SO.


YOU SAY SANKARA LEFT HOME FOR THE SAKE OF WORLD , HE DID NOT MARRIED A GIRL......


THIS PHILOSOPHY IS TOTALLY WRONG ..........


THERE IS A SECRET TO THESE SADHUS , SAINTS AND SWAMIS........


THEY ARE THE BIGGEST SELFISH PEOPLE ..........

A MAN WHO WANTS TO ENJOY SEX , TANTRIC SEX BEHIND THE VEIL OF TANTRA WITH MANY BEAUTIFUL NUDE WOMEN , WHY SHOULD HE GO FOR ONLY ONE WOMAN ...... THIS IS THE SECRET WHICH MANY INNNOCENT PEOPLE DON'T KNOW SOMETIMES..........


EVEN RAMAKRISHNA ENJOYED HAVING SEX UNDER THE VEIL OF TANTRA SADHNA , AND HAD SEX WITH MANY WOMEN , HE SPENT 3 YEARS NUDE AMONG THE WOMEN .........

BUT HE TRIED TO PROVE THAT HE  RESPECT WOMEN BY CALLING HIS OWN WIFE AS MOTHER .

TODAY THOSE WHO KNOW HIM , PRESENT THIS THEORY VERY ELOQUENTLY AND VERY NICELY , THEN AGAIN WITH THE SAME PSYCHOLOGICAL POWER OF WORDS.

THESE SADHUS PREACH DON'T HAVE SEX WITH WOMEN .......... YOU KNOW WHY BECAUSE THEY WANT TO ENJOY WITH THE WIVES OF INNOCENT HUSBANDS ..........

THIS IS JUST A DROP IN THE OCEAN , I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE FACE TO FACE ENCOUNTER WITH YOU ................

THEN THERE ARE 10 LIES WHICH MOST SADHUS,SAINTS AND SWAMIS USE TO CONVINCE PEOPLE ...........

THEIR MAIN MOTTO IS TO HAVE SEX WITH AS MANY WOMEN AS THEY CAN ..............


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 25, 2005)

Dear Friend ,

May be I am not going to heaven or hell either , Wish you all the best in your journey to Heaven ............ I hope there you will find some good apsaras or urvashi for which you have sacrificed your life ....... by not marrying a girl..........

Have a nice journey to the heaven and ofcourse a good company of apsaras and urvashis..................

In this life there is old age also but in the heaven there is no old age , the upsaras and urvashis don't get old , they are always fresh and sexy , have a nice honeymoon................


----------



## japjisahib04 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dear Dattaswamiji
In contrast to your belief and quote 'But a Satguru says that the path with thorns alone will lead to the Lord because in this path you have to cut the bonds with your family and with your hard-earned money. Sacrifice gives lot of pain and sacrifice alone will lead to the Lord. The path with flowers strengthens your bonds with your family and money which gives you lot of happiness', Gurbani teaches, ‘hasandiya khailndiya pandhiya khavandhia vichai hovai mukat-While laughing, playing, dressing and eating, one is liberated.” - Guru Granth ang.522.10. So, Guru Nanak does not preach total abstinence from sex. Thus he married, worked at modikhana and had children.  He advises control of sex, which would save the mankind from five mighty foes “Lust, Anger, Greed, Attachment and Pride.” - Guru Granth ang.274.6. Since Sikhism does not advocate a life of renunciation, sexual activity in a marriage is never any bar to full religious participation. Salvation must be sought in this worldly life - a domestic life, honestly led, shared with the community and spent with an awareness of the Infinite within.
Evidently, systems that recommend Ahimsa, asceticism, monasticism, Sanyasa, celibacy or withdrawal from life, reject every kind of social involvement, much less social responsibility, as an unwanted bondage. And it was a belief during Guru Nanak time that to be religious and to socialize are two different things and the one who socializes cannot be religious. But Guru Nanak declared to become religious one has to socialize in society. A Sikh is not to be a hermit living in the cities The one who does not socialize and or becomes householder cannot put into practice religion, as religion is a part of natural process of Akal Purakh, same way to be a householder is also in the natural process. Sikh Gurus did not advocate retirement from the world in order to attain salvation. They advocated the life style of a Gurmukh, the house-holder who faces the challeges of worldly life.
A Gurmukh is concerned with making this world a better place. He is a person with a mission. He sees Akal Purakh in His creation, in the poor, in the needy. Thus Sikhism to me is a very logical and scientific religion. It guides that promotes human rights, gender equality, religious freedom, and all those wonderful steps towards spirituality. It is so sweet that it does not require giving up family life, shaving head, Tilak, Rosary, wearing particular dress, sacrifice, fasting, chaining, pilgrimage, haj, worshipping dead, torture, specific pose, rituals and shuns supesition etc. There is no fuss, gossip, tamasha or being talk of gatherings. With this Guru distanced himself from the following ten main pillars of Hinduism like 1) Concept of Avtarvadha: i.e. Akal Purakh TAKES BIRTH from time to time whenever the level of tyranny on the earth becomes unbearable. ….. 2) Concept of POLYTHEISM;  i.e existence of multi Akal Purakh-heads; reaching a count of even  330,000,000.  …. 3) Concept of TRINITY: i.e. Existence of Lord Brahama as the Creator, Lord Vishnu as Provider, & Lord Shiva as the Destroyer. …. 4) IDOL Worship; i.e. Akal Purakh can be set up as an image ….. 5) Chatur-Varan - The CASTE SYSTEM; meaning Human beings are born UNEQUAL as Brahmins, Kashatryas, Vayshias, & Shudras. …. 6) Chatur-Ashram; Four stages of Life: Renunciation being the last…. 7) Sanctity of Sanskrit Language as Dev-Bhasha, the language of Akal Purakh,  …. 8) Mazes of mechanical rituals prescribed for different activities of life. ….   9)  Advocacy of a life of Brahamacharya (Celibacy), Yogi (renunciation), Jangam (Staying naked), etc. …..10) Sacredness of the COW. Sikh Philosophy advocates that none of the above pillars have any connection whateversoever with a life of spirituality and advised us to keep distance from them.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 26, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF
      Dear Divinesanativeji and Japjisahib004ji,

      You both accept my congratulations for throwing out Mr.Dattaswami from this forum. Mr.Dattaswami Has now once more proved that he has a FAKE Identity.  Because he has pasted the books in a large number of threads in this forum on the NEGETIVE SPIRITUALITY, But he wanted to prove it as Positive by His lenthy replies. But now He changed his WEBSITE's front page. He is now posing as Christians, Hinduism, Buddhism. But on 24th Sep he was posing as Jesus, Krishan, Budha. After my reply on 25th september He changed it. It is not only Mr. Dattaswami but everybody in this world Having Fear of Khalsa. Because Khalsa Has the power to say Truth to reveal Truth. He also proved the fear he is having after my 25th reply that he changed his front page of his website. He was posing as GOD in this Forum then He should reply now that why He Changed his FRONTPAGE. God never fear of anything. His all spiritual replies ENDS now Here in this FORUM.

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ] bhu ByK kir BrmweIAY
min ihrdY kptu kmwie ] hir kw mhlu n pwveI mir ivstw mwih smwie ]1] mn ry igRh hI
mwih audwsu ] scu sMjmu krxI so kry gurmuiK hoie prgwsu ]1] rhwau ] gur kY sbid mnu jIiqAw giq mukiq GrY mih pwie ] hir kw nwmu iDAweIAY sqsMgiq myil imlwie ]2] jy
lK iesqrIAw Bog krih nv KMf rwju kmwih ] ibnu siqgur suKu n pwveI iPir iPir jonI pwih ]3] hir hwru kMiT ijnI pihirAw gur crxI icqu lwie ] iqnw ipCY iriD isiD iPrY Enw
iqlu n qmwie ]4] jo pRB BwvY so QIAY Avru n krxw jwie ] jnu nwnku jIvY nwmu lY hir dyvhu shij suBwie ]5]2]35]{pMnw26}


SIREE RAAG, THIRD MEHL: People wear all sorts of costumes and wander all around, but in their hearts and minds, they practice deception. They do not attain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence, and after death, they sink into manure. || 1 || O mind, remain detached in the midst of your household. Practicing truth, self-discipline and good deeds, the Gurmukh is enlightened. || 1 || Pause || Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the mind is conquered, and one attains the State of Liberation in one's own home. So meditate on the Name of the Lord; join and merge with the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation. || 2 || You may enjoy the pleasures of hundreds of thousands of women, and rule the nine continents of the world. But without the True Guru, you will not find peace; you will be reincarnated over and over again. || 3 || Those who wear the Necklace of the Lord around their necks, and focus their consciousness on the Guru's Feet - wealth and supernatural spiritual powers follow them, but they do not care for such things at all. || 4 || Whatever pleases God's Will comes to pass. Nothing else can be done. Servant Nanak lives by chanting the Naam. O Lord, please give it to me, in Your Natural Way. || 5 || 2 || 35 ||​


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 27, 2005)

dattaswami






 vbmenu_register("postmenu_13005", true);  
SPN Sewadaar
 Join Date: May 2005
Age: 32
Posts: 44 









*Krishna stole butter and danced with Gopikas. Is it a black scar on HIM?* 
First we must understand that the real aim in following Dharma (justice) is to please the Lord only. The Lord is protector and Dharma is protected. Protector is greater than protected. Among the other souls you have to reject the injustice and vote for the justice. But when the Lord competes with the justice, you have to vote for the Lord. In Pravrutti justice and injustice compete and you have to vote for the justice. 

But in Nivrutti the Lord competes with the justice and you have to vote for the Lord. In fact, you don’t have patience to understand what the Lord does and blame Him. There are certain subtle aspects of Dharma (Dharma sukshma), which look like injustice. Only deep analysis one can understand the Dharma sukshma.

The butter indicates the extra stored money. You are expected to take the money from this world, which is required for your minimum needs. This entire world is the money of the Lord. But you are earning extra and storing for your future generations due to greediness. You must donate that extra money to the Lord who is in the human form and He will distribute that to His devotees for their upliftment.

If you are not doing this, the Lord will steal your money, which is actually His own money. Butter is the fruit of their work, which is the money. Similarly He danced with Gopikas who were sages. They prayed Him (Rama) in their previous birth for the same. He is fulfilling the boon given by Him to His devotees.

ANIL ANTONY
antonyanil@universal-spirituality.org
http://www.universal-spirituality.org
Universal Spirituality for World Peace

{What a lier He is, Mr.Dattaswami Here in this site of Great Sikhs, Great Humans. Crying for making the people of this forum stupid and fool. I have clearly underlined  from his thread that he is posing as God or Lord. Any body can see this on his website and the within link of biography.As you can see him that I have copied this from his site.}
* This is from Mr.Dattswami's website's biography link.   *
H. H. Śri Datta Swāmi is a complete incarnation of the Lord (Pari Pūra Avatāra). He has come to this world to preach Divine Knowledge to mankind. In the past incarnations of the Lord, this wonderful Divine Knowledge was not revealed to its fullest extent. Today, more than ever, there is a real need for this wonderful Divine Knowledge. The situation is rather peculiar. People are not ignorant about the true knowledge. They are highly intelligent. Their minds have been sharpened by the advancement in science and technology. They know the truth but they don't like it. They want to reach the true goal by the false and convenient path. For this purpose they have twisted the meaning of the scriptures. Humanity stands divided by a plethora of religions and religious sects. Therefore there is a dire need at present, for Lord Datta Himself to come down and reveal the true knowledge to the wonderful people. He has come in the form of H. H. Śri Datta Swāmi to give this Divine and special knowledge to us.


H. H. Śri Datta Swāmi is a complete incarnation of the Lord (Pari Pūrṇa Avatāra). He has come to this world to preach Divine Knowledge to mankind. In the past incarnations of the Lord, this wonderful Divine Knowledge was not revealed to its fullest extent. Today, more than ever, there is a real need for this wonderful Divine Knowledge. The situation is rather peculiar. People are not ignorant about the true knowledge. They are highly intelligent. Their minds have been sharpened by the advancement in science and technology. They know the truth but they don't like it. They want to reach the true goal by the false and convenient path. For this purpose they have twisted the meaning of the scriptures. Humanity stands divided by a plethora of religions and religious sects. Therefore there is a dire need at present, for Lord Datta Himself to come down and reveal the true knowledge to the wonderful people. He has come in the form of H. H. Śri Datta Swāmi to give this Divine and special knowledge to us.
Extended Biography of Mr.Dattaswami.
Swāmi’s ancestors
In the same village of Nagulwaram, in recent times, lived a devout Brahmin (priest) called Sri Koteswara Sastry. He belonged to the lineage (gotra) of the same Sage Kaśyapa. He spent his entire life repeating the name of the Lord (Rama nama japam). Even when he passed away, the name of the Lord alone was on his lips and his fingers were counting the rosary. His son, Sri Veerabhadra Shastry is a poet in Sanskrit & Telugu and has written more than a hundred books. He is also a great astrologer. His wife is called Hanumayamma. Two distant cousins of Sri Veerabhadra Shastry, were evil sorcerers. They were skilled in black magic and had terrorized the whole village. They had the power to kill people with a mere look or the utterance of certain words or mantras. They used to worship ghosts, evil forces and demons. Burial grounds used to be their haunts. According to some people’s estimate, they had killed hundreds of people including over three hundred children, using their evil powers. They were sworn enemies of Sri Veerabhadra Shastry and had cast an evil spell on Sri Veerabhadra Shastry’s family that his lineage may come to an end. As a result of the spell, seven children in the joint family, which included Sri Veerabhadra Shastry and his three brothers, had died.
When Hanumayamma was pregnant with the eighth child in the extended family of Sri Veerabhadra Shastry there was a lot of anxiety for the survival of the infant. On Sunday, phalguna shukla vidiya, in the early hours of the 4th part of uttarabhadra, makara lagna, vyaya year, the Child of Veerabhadra Shastry and Hanumayamma was born. The Child was a boy. As soon as He was born, the two evil sorcerers, who had tried to destroy the family of Sri Veerabhadra Shastry, died all of a sudden. The two sorcerers were paternal uncles of the newborn Child. With their death, the evil influence on the family and the entire village ended. The Child was not christened (nāmakarana) till the age of 7 years because the family was still afraid that the Child may not survive; the earlier seven children had died only after they were christened. Little did the family know that this boy was none other than the Lord Himself and that He would be known as Swāmi (master) or Datta Swāmi in the future. There are several parallels between the life of Lord Krishna and Swāmi. Lord Krishna was the eighth child of his parents. Swāmi was the eighth child in His family. Lord Krishna’s maternal uncle was a very cruel king and had killed the elder siblings of Lord Krishna along with innumerable innocent people. In Swāmi’s case, it was His two paternal uncles who were cruel and they killed Swāmi’s elder siblings and cousins apart from hundreds of other villagers. Owing to the similarities between Lord Krishna, and Swāmi, His paternal aunt named him as “Venugopala Krishna”. 


Mr.Dattaswami don't know about SIKHISM, We believe in one God and God need not to come to earth. And it is clearly defined in GURU GRANTH SAHEBJI MAHARAJ that AKALPURAKH is the Supreme Power. And even Our Tenth Guru DHAN GURU GOBIND SINGHJI MAHARAJ said in his DASAM GRANTH that 'Jo hamko parmeshwar uchchren, te sab narak kund mein par hain. He also stated that the Supreme Power is AKALPURAKH.
I really urge to Mr.Dattswami that he should leave this forum of Gursikhs. 
We don't believe in any paakhandi.


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 27, 2005)

Dear Rosethorne


Thanks for your scrunity about this dattaswami ji
I was also doing the same but the only problem i faced was in his postings he ends the post by saying name
ANIL ANTONY

So he never establishes clearly that whether he is Dattaswami himself or just his chela( disciple) so was just waiting for him to comeout clearly enough and say himself as the GOD HImself 
And if he say so then i think their would be no need for him to be continue posting  here on this forum and would consider barring him from the forum 

Lets see hows things turn up


Jatinder Singh


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 27, 2005)

Dear DattaSwami 

When you would have enjoyed enough of the HONEYMOON on Heaven , then please do come on this Forum .............. 

The Challenge of Drinking the MOLTEN LEAD , is yet to executed .............

Where you have gone aloof ............

Hello , Dear , If you want to mint money under the veil of your rotten philosophies then must come back , I have loads of tips for you ....... 

I feel very sorry and pity for you , as you are suffering from "ATTENTION DEFICIENCY SYNDROME " which has made you to resort to rotten philosophies ................ to bring attention of the people towards you .........


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 27, 2005)

Gurfateh

It is possible that respected devotee Dataswami Ji are cutting pasting his own views like Nijjar Sahib and Singhvj Ji have done.

When someone preaches Singhs to go for personal worshipping of human form that persons is sent to us by Akal so that we can teach him the truth.


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 27, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF
Dear drkhlsaji, I'm really happy with your reply, Thanks. It is surely Mr.Anil Antony was posting all the replies on behalf of Mr.Dattaswami. But from viewing from his website we shoulld know about that website or All the replies at SPN are Governed by Mr.Dattaswami Himself. He may be not so litrate to himself write, but He is surely was there to govern. Anil Antony is like his litrate supervisor.                         and sir you need not to ban him from site because he will not come back at this forum with name Mr. Dattaswami. Lalkar Khalse di Jaijaikar Akal di. 

Dear Vijaydeepji, It is not the question of pasting of books onto forum because it has no harm. But Like Mr.Dattaswami pasting it in foul manner. Preaching about himself. And In his all replies he always use to say God Is Omnipotent, And who can say it is not. He is making fool of innocents. And Gursikhs have builtin power to destroy such a cunning and lier Human who can chant of his own. But with a group of Gursikhs like on this forum we can make them run outta here.
Guru Kirpa.


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 27, 2005)

WJKK 
WJKF
        Dear everyone, I really not noticed because of hurry to oust Mr.Dattaswami. But anyone can see into this thread in his reply to me on 24th Sep,2005, at 09-52p.m. And at 9th para you should have to see what he has written. Is any thing more to prove that he is posing himself as God. 
Dear drkahlsaji you must see that.


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 27, 2005)

Dear Rosethorne ji

I tried to find the para you mentione dbut could not find please quote that for me 
I tried to find this post you mentioned 24th Sep,2005, at 09-52p.m.


WJKK 
WJKF
Dear everyone, I really not noticed because of hurry to oust Mr.Dattaswami. But anyone can see into this thread in his reply to me on 24th Sep,2005, at 09-52p.m. And at 9th para you should have to see what he has written. Is any thing more to prove that he is posing himself as God. 
Dear drkahlsaji you must see that.


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 27, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF
      Dear drkhalsaji, It is on 2nd page of this thread and the reply of him is on para 9, as I copied it from there below is that he written.

Swamiji is abode of knowledge and HE is the incarnation of Lord Datta. When Lord gives the knowledge (like Jesus, Krishna, Swami etc.,), there will be clarity in that because HE HIMSELF is very clear unlike human beings. *The mission of Swami is to liberate all the sincere & interested people. *Swami gave detailed discourses on these topics, like how to identify Satguru (human incarnation), how to get His grace etc. All these can be read from the website (universal-spirituality.org). Such knowledge only needs to be practiced and the results will flow automatically. Ex: When one is working in an office, at the end of month the organization is giving salary automatically. One need not remind them. Likewise here also a human being should put effort from his side without thinking of results. 


*He is sure selfish and selfcentered human chanting of his own.*


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 27, 2005)

dattaswami





 vbmenu_register("postmenu_13673", true);  
SPN Sewadaar
 Join Date: May 2005
Age: 32
Posts: 44 









*Re: Narrow Spiritual Path* 
Dear rosethrone:

You misunderstood God.

Lord comes in human form to propagate the divine knowledge and to uplift the people. Lord Jesus propagated the divine knowledge only. Lord Krishna preached Gita. Mohd. Prophet also preached divine knowledge. Adi Sankara also preached the divine knowledge by walking all over India 3 times. 

Lord Jesus could only tell Bible. There were many human beings and priests of churches during that time. But, the preaching of Jesus are only prevailing now. 
The word of Lord alone can induce bliss in you & generate love towards Him. 
Like that Lord Krishna could only preach Gita. That time also many saints were there. It does mean that Lord can only tell about Himself i.e., He only Knows about Himself. This is actually the identification of Lord.

Human beings are trying to understand and sometimes may write commentaries on the word of Lord. But, how do you say that they understood the concept properly and the concepts written by them are correct? 

To achieve the grace of Lord is the goal of life. One can get the grace of the Lord by serving Him when He comes in human form. This service consists of Karma Phala Tyaga (donating money for His mission) and Karma Sanyasa (spending time physically by participating), put together called SERVICE. 

Ex: if I see the president of my country, what is the benefit I am going to get out of it? Just a momentary happiness. But, if I do something by which I can get his soft corner that helps me in getting some favour from him. 

Hence, catch hold of Human Incarnation and serve Him here itself. You can get liberation here itself. Liberation when you are alive. 

Swamiji is abode of knowledge and HE is the incarnation of Lord Datta. When Lord gives the knowledge (like Jesus, Krishna, Swami etc.,), there will be clarity in that because HE HIMSELF is very clear unlike human beings. *The mission of Swami is to liberate all the sincere & interested people. *Swami gave detailed discourses on these topics, like how to identify Satguru (human incarnation), how to get His grace etc. All these can be read from the website (universal-spirituality.org). Such knowledge only needs to be practiced and the results will flow automatically. Ex: When one is working in an office, at the end of month the organization is giving salary automatically. One need not remind them. Likewise here also a human being should put effort from his side without thinking of results. 


Now regarding the statement you have to hate your mother................

The right meaning of this is that one should not love the relatives more than the Lord who comes in human form. But we should fulfill our obligation towards them, without any mental attachment. The journey towards God is not a picnic tour where we expect every body enjoing together etc. It is full of thrones, for attaining Lord. The wordly relationships are obstacles to the love towards to Lord. Unless you love lord other than any body in this world you cannot please Him. This is the fundamental point, there is no relaxation on this.

Now, what you are telling loving others etc are only a comes in the intermediate step towards God. By doing this you will please lord, because you are an instrument for maintaining dharma. But when Lord in human form enters into your life, one has even overcome dharma for His sake, anything done for attaining Lord is not adharma. Because by hating relatives actually we are paving the way for their liberation also.

All these realatives love you for your affection only. If you trouble them, they will run away. So these bonds are temporary.

If you are thinking that loving fellow being neglecting lord in human form is the highest justice then you are wrong. That means you are not giving any importance to God and you are not even treating God equal to your relatives. Thus for you relatives are more important than God, and you say that by loving them you can realise God.


*What is the importance of human incarnation over a statue in our worship?*


A statue cannot test your real essence in the sacrifice. When you offer food to a statue the sacrifice is only by words and by mind but when you sacrifice the food to the human incarnation the sacrifice is real because the human form of the Lord eats the food. Thus the reality of the worship comes out only when the Lord is in human form. Sakthuprastha was tested by the Lord in human form and not by the statue. 

At the Lotus feet of Datta Swami

ANIL ANTONY
Universal Spirituality for World Peace




It is here sir his full reply.


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 28, 2005)

*Welcome, rosethorne.*​You last visited: Today at 10:22 AM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0. 






#*2* 

 

 





 05-23-2005, 10:08 PM 
dattaswami





 vbmenu_register("postmenu_10099", true); 
SPN Sewadaar
Join Date: May 2005
Age: 32
Posts: 44 









*Re: Daily Hindu Wisdom* 

*Q.) What is the reason for the very strong obstruction in spreading the true knowledge in this world?*​ 
The true God comes down in human form with true knowledge and His few true devotees accompany him. These few devotees belong to His inner most circles and constitute His family. In Satyaloka (True world), He is surrounded by millions of angels and sages, who will be hearing the true knowledge from His mouth. All of them are His followers and they constantly praise Him. After some time the Lord wants some rest and He comes down to the earth along with His family. On this earth nobody recognizes Him, nobody listens Him and nobody follows Him. It is just like a big officer disgusted with the large crowd in his office goes to some foreign place along with his family, where he is not identified. The Lord emits the true knowledge on the earth and His own family members who are in the human form will only listen and follow Him. What is the use of that drama here? Already they were His followers. The aim of this drama is to inspire the people of this world so that at least one person on the earth can become His follower. Gita says the same (Kaschitmam..). The Lord is not fond of money or fame because He is the husband of the Goddess of wealth. He is not fond of the fame, because He was bored with the fame as millions of sages and angels praise Him. When the Lord comes as preacher, He is called Satguru. The other human beings are called as only Gurus. These Gurus are fond of money and fame. They don’t know the true knowledge. Even if they know they will not preach it because not a single person will turn to them. Infact even in the case of Satguru, same is the case but His followers who accompanied Him are turning to Him. Therefore the Guru preaches false knowledge following the psychology of ignorant people. To please the ignorant person, you must preach him strictly following his psychology. Even if you say something in addition, that should not contradict his basic psychology. For Ex: - when you preach a blind person, he will be happy if you say that there is always darkness in this world. He will be happy since he always experiences the darkness. In addition, if you say that there is Sun on the sky, you must say that the Sun is also black. He will be happy to this additional Sun because the Sun is also black. Suppose you say that there is light in the world, he will not agree since it contradicts his experience of darkness. Suppose you establish the existence of light and the existence of illuminating Sun through powerful logic, he will become emotional and voilent because your concept not only contradicts his experience, but also could not be defeated by his counter logic. It is a double blow on him. Kauravas did not concede the preaching of Lord Krishna for the same reason. The priests for the same reason opposed the preachings of Jesus. Mohammed faught with several religious leaders for the same reason. The priests who were killing animals in the sacrifice opposed Buddha. Conservative religious leaders oppose even a true scientist. The scientist wants practical proof and logical proof. All the human incarnations never adjusted themselves to the world. They preached the true knowledge only because their aim was the future generations. One generation is nothing compared to millions and millions of generations on this earth.

When the Lord comes down as Paripurna Avatara, His devotees existing in Brahmaloka or Satyaloka come down along with Him to assist His mission. The other human incarnations are the human forms into which the power of the Lord enters. Such human incarnations are called Avataras of Kala, Amsa etc. Such incarnations are followed by the devotees existing in the lower worlds below Satyaloka, which are called as Jana Loka, Tapoloka, Maharloka etc. When the Lord Himself exists in the human body that is called Paripurna Avatara like Lord Krishna. In the case of Purnaavatara also the Lord exists but does not emit the true knowledge like Rama. The human incarnations from the upper worlds come to the earth. In the same manner the human incarnations of Saturn (Kali) also come to the earth from the lower worlds below the earth. These worlds are called as Asura Lokas, which are the abodes of demons. These lower worlds are called as intensive hells. A soul fallen in these hells is condemned and can never return to the earth. There is a hell in the upper worlds also. Such souls, which can be rectified by punishment, will enter that hell in which the Lord is sitting in an energetic body called ‘Yama’. Veda says that a soul, which harmed itself by turning towards the world, is committing the real suicide. Such soul goes to the lower permanent hells. Thus both the divine and evil forces enter the earth and fight with each other. In this Kaliyuga the strength for divine force is only one-fourth. It is like a question with multiple choice having three wrong answers and one correct answer. Lord can destroy all the evil forces in a fraction of a second. But He allows the opposing force because both the forces are essential for a game. This world gives entertainment to the Lord like a game. Veda says that the purpose of the creation by the Lord is only the playful entertainment. Moreover, if one comes out with such multiple-choice questions, such success is real. Whatever the Lord does, it is always multi-dimensional. Therefore, you should not be discouraged by this severe test. Your devotion and determination in the service have a real test in this Kali age. Sankara emitted the true knowledge irrespective of various opposing scholars. Finally He was killed by the black magic of Kapalikas. He died by the disease called ‘Bhagandhara’, which is flow of blood. Kapalikas tried to cut His head also. But He never feared and established the true knowledge for the future generations. Similarly Jesus, Bhuddha and Mohammed. Even Swami Dayananda was killed by food poisoning, because he established the true knowledge based on Vedas and Sastras. 

*Anil Antony*
www.universal-spirituality.org
antonyanil@universal-spirituality.org





​




WJKK 
WJKF

I'm really sorry to Mr.Dattaswami but I can't help it, because of the basic intention of a gursikh is to foil a Fake person's identity. In this page you can see who is the Paripooranaavtaara as described in by Mr.Dattaswami's reply and anybody can see on his website that Mr.Dattaswami posing himself as Incarnation of GOD and saying himself LORD. It is disgusting Because he didn't able to answer my question on 24th Sep and also changed his website's front page.




gauVI guAwryrI
mhlw 4 ] ikrswxI ikrswxu kry locY jIau lwie ] hlu joqY audmu kry myrw puqu DI Kwie ] iqau hir jnu hir hir jpu kry hir AMiq Cfwie ]1] mY mUrK kI giq kIjY myry rwm ] gur siqgur syvw hir lwie hm kwm ]1] rhwau ] lY qury saudwgrI saudwgru DwvY ] Dnu KtY Awsw krY mwieAw mohu vDwvY ] iqau hir jnu hir hir bolqw hir boil suKu pwvY ]2] ibKu sMcY htvwxIAw bih hwit kmwie ] moh JUTu pswrw JUT kw JUTy lptwie ] iqau hir jin hir Dnu sMicAw hir Krcu lY jwie ]3] iehu mwieAw moh kutMbu hY Bwie dUjY Pws ] gurmqI so jnu qrY jo dwsin dws ] jin nwnik nwmu iDAwieAw gurmuiK prgws ]4]3]9]47]{pMnw166}
​


GAUREE BAIRAAGAN, FOURTH MEHL: The farmers love to work their farms; they plow and work the fields, so that their sons and daughters may eat. In just the same way, the Lord's humble servants chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, and in the end, the Lord shall save them. || 1 || I am foolish - save me, O my Lord! O Lord, enjoin me to work and serve the Guru, the True Guru. || 1 || Pause || The traders buy horses, planning to trade them. They hope to earn wealth; their attachment to Maya increases. In just the same way, the Lord's humble servants chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har; chanting the Lord's Name, they find peace. || 2 || The shop-keepers collect poison, sitting in their shops, carrying on their business. Their love is false, their displays are false, and they are engrossed in falsehood. In just the same way, the Lord's humble servants gather the wealth of the Lord's Name; they take the Lord's Name as their supplies. || 3 || This emotional attachment to Maya and family, and the love of duality, is a noose around the neck. Following the Guru's Teachings, the humble servants are carried across; they become the slaves of the Lord's slaves. Servant Nanak meditates on the Naam; the Gurmukh is enlightened. || 4 || 3 || 9 || 47 ||


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 28, 2005)

Dear DattaSwamiJi


I hope you are definetely recieving and reading the messages posted here . 

So , Come up and face the reality .........

Dear , Bravery does not means to Eliminate the Truth and Fear , but the Ability to face the Truth and Fear with Courage.


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 28, 2005)

Dear Rosethorne

Dear Friend , Merely ousting the Dattaswamji from the forum won't solve the purpose . There are many dattaswamji's , who are very intelligent and clever like fox .

What they do is , they lift the paragraphs or verses from SGGS , speak in the the language of sikhs , draw the attention of the sikh people , then at the end they , convince them to worship them .

If it does not hurts the sentiments of anyone then here are some names who are like dattaswami ji .

ASA RAM BAPU
SHRI SHRI RAVI SHANKAR
and many Hindu Saints of south India .

Watch "ASTHA" channel and "Sanskar" channel

The question here is now , How should we stop those Who use SGGS as the Attention drawing medicine .


----------



## devinesanative (Sep 28, 2005)

Dear DattaSwamiji

I have visited your Website , and have seen your Pics , Its a nice Pic .

You look very nice , humble , cute and Sexy too . I was wondering , that how beautiful you could have been if you would have been a woman........

In your website you have mentioned miracles of changing a girl to boy , 

Why not change your physique to a dashing sexy apsara .......... 

How nice it could be ........... this way you don't have to leave the 

world ....... and remain celibate ........... 

I can clearly see saliva lurking out of the tongue of  your LORD KRISHNA .......

hey , babe  ......... He is whistling you ........... and Yelling at you for 

RatiKrida  ............

What happened Dattaswamiji , Oh my god , You are really a woman .... i 

didn't noticed earlier ....

Yes , Dattaswamji , what happened to you overnite ..........

Why are u wearing woman's dress ........ Hey you are wearing a traditional 

south Indian Saree .........

Good keep it up .......... Looking sexy.............


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 28, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF
      Dear devinesanativeji, You are very true speaking. Really there are too many Dattaswami residing in our near by that you cann't count them like the stray dogs in indian streets. And surely As Mr. Dattaswami Is posing him as Lord then very mystically he has been thrown out from here on his Birthday. What a mystry is that A person who is chanting always I'M THE LORD but never know about what will happen on his Birthday.
He is not seen in this forum from 25th sep,2005.

I'm sorry to Mr. Dattaswamiji because I have used very harsh words to you on your Birthday. But what can I do in that because You also Not even remmembered your birthday, Because you was very busy in psting the books onto this forum, then how could I remmember your Birthday. Sorry Sir. But I wish to See you Here Again.


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 28, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF

      It is for Mr.Dattaswami to realize the truth that no one can be as GOD and Never  anybody had. Just Look at the below statement and see your image in that you are not more than a stone. Here My LORD Says:



SOOHEE, FIFTH MEHL: Within the home of his own self, he does not even come to see his Lord and Master. And yet, around his neck, he hangs a stone god. || 1 || The faithless cynic wanders around, deluded by doubt. He churns water, and after wasting his life away, he dies. || 1 || Pause || That stone, which he calls his god, that stone pulls him down and drowns him. || 2 || O sinner, you are untrue to your own self; a boat of stone will not carry you across. || 3 || Meeting the Guru, O Nanak, I know my Lord and Master. The Perfect Architect of Destiny is pervading and permeating the water, the land and the sky. || 4 || 3 || 9 ||{Page739}


----------



## rosethorne (Sep 29, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF


       Dear Mr.Dattaswamiji I have no more words to say about the incarnation of GOD The Whole thing is here.


"Burnt be the tongue that says
The Lord takes birth and undergoes death." 
(Bhairon Mohalla 5, p-1136)


----------

